# Help with 3472 Milk Car



## sylvesterb (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm just getting back into "O" and got the milk car out but it is sluggish. I am looking for information on taking it apart for maintence. I have searched the site and can not seem to find a repair thread showing this type of information.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've attached the manual for the 3662 Milk Car, the mechanism is pretty much the same as the 3472 Milk Car.

As I recall, the one "trick" to getting yours apart were the two wire retainers on the bottom, they are a bit difficult to open, then the shell can be removed.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Once you get it open a small squirt of WD40 should get it up and going again.


----------



## sylvesterb (Dec 13, 2012)

I will try to check it out tonight as I am at work wright know. Thanks gunrunnerjohn for the service info that will help alot.


----------



## hogger (Sep 1, 2018)

*3472 milk car*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've attached the manual for the 3662 Milk Car, the mechanism is pretty much the same as the 3472 Milk Car.
> 
> As I recall, the one "trick" to getting yours apart were the two wire retainers on the bottom, they are a bit difficult to open, then the shell can be removed.


I flipped the wire retainers. How do I remove the plastic shell from the bottom of the car? Pry w/a screwdriver? 
I believe the cans are jammed. Door opens man comes out but no cans. I just recently bought it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Each clip is held down by the frame, pry the clip up. Then squeese the clip to release it from the frame, Then lift the shell off. The doors may need to be unclipped too from the frame side first.


----------



## inkjockey (Dec 1, 2020)

T-Man said:


> Each clip is held down by the frame, pry the clip up. Then squeese the clip to release it from the frame, Then lift the shell off. The doors may need to be unclipped too from the frame side first.


----------

